# Sportcast USA National Championship



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Sportcast USA National Distance Casting Championship

What - The 2007 SCUSA National Distance Casting Championship. 

When - Saturday – Sunday OCT 6-7. Practice day on Friday Oct 5th.

Where - Jarvisburg NC, the field is located 10 minutes north of the Wright Bros. bridge which crosses the Albemarle Sound. Jarvis is about 5 minutes south of the small town of Grandy on route 158 near the Cotton Gin gift shop. The field is located on the right side of 158 [ If you are heading south] directly behind the Weeping radish restaurant. A paved road beside the Weeping Radish leads directly to the field . We can walk to the restaurant for lunch. They have great food.

AFAW USA is sponsoring the tournament and will provide a nice prize package that includes several rods!!! You *DO NOT* have to win the tourney to have a shot at a rod. There will be one grand prize and the rest will be raffled.

It has been 5 years since a tourney was help at or near the NC Outer Banks. With great fishing and casting it should be the best tourney in years!!!

Come on out, it will be a blast.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

what time of day will this be going on? from when to when on said days?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Friday practice usually starts arouns 10-11 and runs until 4 or so. Really depends on who's there and how long they want to stick around.

Tourney starts a 9 on sat and sun. Normal procedure is to cast to a predetermined time (usually 4 on sat and 2 on sun) then measure and tally results.

Come on down. It is a blast!!

Tommy


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

HEY TOMMY,

HOPE ALL IS WELL. SORRY I CAN'T MAKE IT DOWN, AND I WISH YOU ALONG WITH EVERYONE ELSE THE BEST OF LUCK. JUST WANTED TO MENTION THAT I WAS OUT CASTING MY SALTIGA BALLISTIC XH MODEL, AND MY AFAW BIG BEACH YESTERDAY AND I MUST SAY THEY WERE BOTH ABOUT NECK AND NECK. JUST LIKE YOU HAVE SAID MANY TIMES BEFORE, IT'S ALL ABOUT TECHNIQUE. THAT'S THE MAIN THING ANYONE SHOULD DEVELOPE THE MOST, AND THAT IS GOOD TECHNIQUE! :fishing: 
BRIAN


----------

